# Disney tricks and tips



## Zac495 (Jul 30, 2008)

I read on line - there are tricks like which line - left/right to stand in - things like that. Is there a singles line? 
What food/beverages are allowed in?

Share your tips and tricks! THANKS


----------



## summervaca (Jul 30, 2008)

I've been to Disneyworld several times in the last few years - my kids are just that age  I think we are done for a while though...

Anyway, using the fast pass system is a great way to minimize your time in lines once you get a system.  Get a pass for the most new or popular attraction you want to see as early as possible and then work from there.  When you are allowed another fast pass, make sure you know which one you are getting next and it is fairly easy to see and do the less "popular at the moment" things and shops in between.  We have had very positive experiences and I don't feel like we stand in line all day.  I know this sounds dorky, but sometimes I even have a book or something with me if the line is long and my family has been together all day 

I have brought all manner of food and drink into the park and have never had a problem.  They search (really a cursory glance) into your bag but have never mentioned it.  I'm not sure if there is an actual policy or  not.    

You're going to have a great time.  Have fun and happy planning


----------



## laxmom (Jul 30, 2008)

One tip with FP's; Disney won't let you on early but they will let you on late.  We ended up going to see Nemo which conflicted with our FP return time.  We were an hour or so past the time on the ticket and they had no problem with it and admitted us.  I have since found out that Disney, as of now, doesn't enforce that part.  They understand that you may be in line for something else or in another part of the park.  Just don't go trying to show up at 7pm for an 11 am fastpass or you might not get in.  That means you could technically have more than one fastpass at a time - you can get another when the window for the first one expires.  Many times, we got a FP for the ride we were about to ride so we could ride that favorite twice.  Even when you get one first thing in the am, the return time is like 45 minutes later.

We took a couple of water bottles that we refilled in the drinking fountains.  We also took those portable drink mixes to put in them after we refilled them; Fla water has a funny taste to me and the drink mix covered it.  We also took trail mix, granola bars and pb crackers.  We wanted protein type snacks and not sugary ones that would mess with our blood sugar and give us highs and lows in energy.  It worked really well.  We were also at the gate when they opened so we could head back to the resort for an afternoon nap in order to return in the evening.

We also bought the Unofficial Guide to Disney and utilized their touring plans.  They give you an order in which to ride in order to minimize your wait time.  We have used it three times and never waited in line more than 20 minutes.  The down side of this is that you walk on so many rides that you miss the queing that Disney does so well.

Disney asks how many are in each party just before you get on the ride and will put two groups together if needed.  There is a seperate standby line, which we didn't use, that may be the single rider line.  I am not sure.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's a tip - If you're going to EPCOT and have a particular restaurant in mind, make your reservation ASAP, even if it's a month or more before you go.  Some of those places book up 6 months in advance, and you may not get in if you wait 'til you get there.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I would consider doing that for any sit down restaurant on property!  We tried Flying Fish at the Boardwalk and it was excellent!  My DS even felt it was better than Madame Jeannettes in Aruba!!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 30, 2008)

Go to www.disboards.com and you'll find more tips than you can read about every aspect of your visit. 

Sheila


----------



## mgeez (Jul 30, 2008)

A tip I usually give to friends is this. If you arrive at DW in the afternoon of your 1st day, consider not "burning a full day's ticket and instead ride the monorail and visit the 3 resorts there. We usually get off the monorail and "boat" over the the Wilderness lodge for some sightseeing. It is a very good way to get accustomed to the area and see how things are done before you officially enter the gates!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 30, 2008)

Depends on when you want to go with the ADR's. I call a little after the 180 day mark for Thanksgiving and get everything we want(disclaimer not going to character meals). 

MLK weekend I don't think I called until right before Thanksgiving and got all my first choices. 


I've played around with the T-Day trip ADR's already, changed Boma to Jiko's for Tuesday and have the Flying Fish for Thanksgiving Day dinner(I'll be ordering off of the regular menu).

Will agree with Laxmom on Flying Fish. Had the best meal and service there over MLK weekend. See if Bob from Ohio is working and ask to be sat in his area. Didn't rush us, great suggestions on the food and wine.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 30, 2008)

I hate to push this on people because some folks just can't do this, but...

Plan your day in advance down to what rides you want to ride, shows you want to see, parades, and fireworks.  Then plan a route around the park and use the fast passes every time you can.

Also, some general hints:
1) get there so that you are one of the first few hundred in the park.  You will get on 5-10 rides in the first 90 minutes which is before most people even show up.  By then you will already have two sets of fast passes.
2) eat lunch later in the day than you normally would.  You will be eating when most people are riding and in shows.  You may also want to eat just before the parade so that you can relax after eating.  Same with dinner.
3) If you are park hopping, know that most popular fast passes are gone earlier in the day so you probably won't get any in the second park.  Regarding park hopping: Epcot and Magic Kingdom take 1-2 full days each to see and do everything.  Animal Kingdom can be done in less than a day, especially if the kids are older.  Disney Studios is about a day.  Hop from either Studios or Animal Kingdom to Magic Kingdom or Epcot and do some of the things you missed the first time.
4) You must see Fantasmic and the fireworks at Epcot.  The ones at MK are good,  but not as good as the others.  The nighttime parade at MK is great though.


There are single rider lines on some of the attractions, but fast pass is the way to go.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 30, 2008)

Big Matt said:


> I hate to push this on people because some folks just can't do this, but...
> 
> Plan your day in advance down to what rides you want to ride, shows you want to see, parades, and fireworks.  Then plan a route around the park and use the fast passes every time you can.
> 
> ...


 Can you please tell me what is MK. THANKS


----------



## 1st Class (Jul 30, 2008)

Bobcat,

I think Big Matt is referring to "Magic Kingdom".


----------



## 1st Class (Jul 30, 2008)

Zac,

A rule of thumb that works for us is, if the wait is longer than 20 minutes in the standby line, get a fast pass or come back later.  However, there are exceptions -- just before an afternoon parade, or before the fireworks are scheduled to begin in the evening is a good time to go to Splash or Thunder Mountain.  Even if the posted wait time is 40-50 minutes, we've rarely waited more than 10-15 minutes at these times.  They seem to want to get everyone through so they can get to the big event!


----------



## bobcat (Jul 30, 2008)

1st Class said:


> Bobcat,
> 
> I think Big Matt is referring to "Magic Kingdom".


   THANKS  for the info.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 30, 2008)

laxmom said:


> I think I would consider doing that for any sit down restaurant on property!  We tried Flying Fish at the Boardwalk and it was excellent!  My DS even felt it was better than Madame Jeannettes in Aruba!!



Whatever a DS is, I agree Flying Fish is better.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 30, 2008)

Dear Son or whatever else starts with D at the time!


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 31, 2008)

Text messaging on a forum again??


----------



## laxmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I just can't help myself!


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 1, 2008)

Can my daughter (19) and I share a ticket during the day - I use it in the am with the little ones - and then I take them back to the resort and she goes back with them in the pm?


----------



## irishween (Aug 1, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> Can my daughter (19) and I share a ticket during the day - I use it in the am with the little ones - and then I take them back to the resort and she goes back with them in the pm?



Unfortunately, no.  They do a finger scan when you use your ticket.


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 1, 2008)

I keep all the tickets with me and randomly hand them out as we pass through the turnstiles.  We've never had an issue with the finger scan, so I am of the opinion, based on our experience, that it is entirely possible to do what you suggest.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 1, 2008)

Another tip -- if you work for a company that sponsors one of the rides / attractions, check to see if you are eligible for any special privileges.

For example, Mission Space at Epcot is sponsored by Hewlett Packard and employees can use the fast pass line anytime by showing their employee ID.  They also have access to a "secret" entrance where there is an employee lounge to relax, have a free drink, access to internet / email, etc.    I believe GM employees have similar benefits for the Test Track ride at Epcot. 

Kurt


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 1, 2008)

1st Class said:


> I keep all the tickets with me and randomly hand them out as we pass through the turnstiles.  We've never had an issue with the finger scan, so I am of the opinion, based on our experience, that it is entirely possible to do what you suggest.



It has been suggested in the past on Disboards that Disney keeps track of tickets purchased together and then usually lets these pass through if at least one of the fingers from one of the tickets match. I don't know if what Zac wants to do will work.


----------



## laxmom (Aug 1, 2008)

Another tip would be to order your tickets before the prices go up on Sunday!!


----------



## gretel (Aug 6, 2008)

*MK Tips*

I am usually able to get us on most of the rides at MK in one day without much stress.  It is our favorite park because it is so action-packed.  By utilizing the fastpasses and rides with fewer lines, you can have fun all day.

One trick I do is to have someone run to Space Mountain when we arrive in the morning (after walking down Main St., run to the right before the castle and enter Tomorrow Land fast).  Then, we trek to the left to Splash Mountain and Big Thunder Mountain (20 minute wait in the summer AM).  After we ride those on stand by, we usually get a fastpass for the one we want to return to for a second ride later on (the Space Mountain fastpass is usually just about ready by then or at least the fastpass time allows for another).  

We then get on the train by Splash Mountain and get off in Toon Town.  We go on several rides in the area that are minimal waits (Buzz, Transit Authority, Small World, Laugh Factory) and then do Space Mountain.  We then go to lunch at Pinocchio's or Cosmic Ray's Starlite Cafe.  By this time, we get fastpasses for another ride that has long lines (Peter Pan, Winnie the Pooh, etc.).  The key is to know when you can get fastpasses again and plan your route that way.

If we want to see the afternoon parade, we jump on the train and get off at Main St.  There are usually very few people by the entrance there and you can get up front as it is about to pass (no waiting for an hour before).  

We try to avoid the night time parade and fireworks as we've seen it and it is a nightmare getting around or out of the park after.  If we are staying on Disney property, we go on rides during and after these events and stay for the "after hours".  Those magical after hours are my sons' favorite times in the park.  They go on Big Thunder Mtn four times :whoopie: and get to do rides we wouldn't normally wait for (Dumbo, Tomorrowland Indy Speedway, Haunted Mansion).

Epcot isn't my favorite park because the fastpasses don't work as well (it is too spread out and not as many rides so the wait times are very long in between). However, MK is perfect for filling your day with action no matter the time!


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 6, 2008)

*web site*

No personal experience with his product..........I imagine others will chime in here.


http://tourguidemike.com/about.asp


----------



## JackieD (Aug 29, 2008)

We have gone to DW 5 times.  I used Tourguide Mike from the above post on the last trip.  He has plans according to your dates, of what park to visit what day. Breaking up each day by what park to visit.  It was broken up by morning and evenings.  He has some really useful information and a forum like TUG with people helping with every aspect right down to what rides to ride and what order.  The website is a little confusing at first but once you figure out how to navigate, it is very useful.  It was well worth the subscription fee (it was under $20).  We went on a very peak week--Spring break with Easter.  We never waited more than 20 minutes. BUT we were at the parks when it opened, ate lunch at 11:30, left around 1:00-2:00 for pool & relaxation and came back in the evenings.  It worked great even though it was just me and the girls (15, 12, 8).  I know it sounds very structured but it was PACKED by 2:00 when we were leaving.  We got so many rides done early in the morning.

Also, when you get your tickets, make sure you make a copy of the BACK of your tickets.  If you lose a ticket, Disney will replace them.  Never had to use this feature but I know someone who did.

Have fun!


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 29, 2008)

JackieD,
you hit a key point.  You've got to go early on days without morning magic hours.  

Three more keys exist. 

1) navigate the park in a way that starts you in a section where everything is open and moves you toward attractions that open later in the day.  You have to know this ahead of time

2) get fast passes as early as possible and use all of them that you can, even if it only saves you 10-15 minutes per ride.  Using 4-5 saves you over an hour of park time.  

3) fill in with the less popular attractions (shows, interactive exhibits, etc.) after you've done the main rides.  I often do this by reversing my direction and ending up in the same part of the park I started with.

We usually are totally done by 2 or 3 o'clock.  At that point we either see a parade or go home.

If anyone wants a decent plan of attack for Magic Kingdom or Epcot, I'll provide via PM.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm long back - I used www.tours.com  (I think it's connected to Disney underground). I followed their advice and we never waited on a line until 1 pm in MK. It was really great.


----------



## icydog (Sep 2, 2008)

1st Class said:


> I keep all the tickets with me and randomly hand them out as we pass through the turnstiles.  We've never had an issue with the finger scan, so I am of the opinion, based on our experience, that it is entirely possible to do what you suggest.




Don't even try it. I'v seen people shown the door by the turnstile. Don't think of it. Disney is too smart to let this happen.


----------



## Jerry in NJ (Sep 2, 2008)

Tourguide Mike is great! Used him twice at Christmas and last year also Easter and did everything we wanted plus!

Great investment for about 20 dollars.

Just do not wait to last minute, take time at home to print everything out you need from his site. I try to start planning at least two to three months out when visiting around the Holidays.

Jerry in NJ


----------



## swift (Sep 2, 2008)

We also used TourGuideMike. His advice was great!!! Went during Christmas week, the busiest time of the year, and still never waited in line. His #1 advice Zig when everyone else Zags. Another words *don't* go to the parks with the early AM hours. Especially if you are staying off site. #2 Be there at rope drop and work your fast passes.


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 3, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> Can my daughter (19) and I share a ticket during the day - I use it in the am with the little ones - and then I take them back to the resort and she goes back with them in the pm?



No, you are not supposed to share a ticket between two people in the same day.



1st Class said:


> I keep all the tickets with me and randomly hand them out as we pass through the turnstiles.  We've never had an issue with the finger scan, so I am of the opinion, based on our experience, that it is entirely possible to do what you suggest.



I've always read that this is because Disney links tickets in the system which have been purchased at the same time.  If you bought all of the tickets for your family at the same time, then all fingerscans taken on those tickets at their first use have supposedly been linked.  Any of those fingerscans will match against any of those tickets in that grouping.

I've wondered if the fingerscans even matter on the first scan of the day or only on subsequent scans   , like when returning after leaving or when park-hopping.

I've also wondered how Disney handles the grouping of tickets for families when tickets are purchased through legitimate offsite outlets, like Maple Leaf, Undercover Tourist, AAA and all those offsite resort concierge counters.  Now, doesn't that get complicated?     Are those tickets only each linked to a single fingerscan?  Or are they grouped according to all the tickets in that huge group (resort, AAA office, etc.)?  Do the outside sellers report back to Disney on which tickets are sold in little groupings?  I'd really doubt that but with the ability to scan these things by computers, it could be.


----------



## rsackett (Sep 3, 2008)

Lisa P said:


> ...I've wondered if the fingerscans even matter on the first scan of the day or only on subsequent scans   , like when returning after leaving or when park-hopping....



Last time we (family of 4) were at WDW we had our tickets on our room keys, and made sure we only used our own tickets.  On about the third day of going to the parks I failed the finger scan at DHS about three times.  The cast member even asked me "is that your ticket?".  This was on the first entery of the day.  The fourth try was the charm and I passed.

Ray


----------



## swift (Sep 3, 2008)

1 More tip is that you can bring your own food into WDW parks. The picture of me and my family below was taken at Epcot. It shows me wearing a backpack cooler that we used to carry in frozen water bottles and snacks. We made our reservations in advance for lunch at the park, since most of the time the menu is pretty much the same for lunch and dinner only cheaper with smaller portions, and we packed food to eat for dinner. This saved quite a bit.


----------



## JackieD (Sep 3, 2008)

Lisa P said:


> I've also wondered how Disney handles the grouping of tickets for families when tickets are purchased through legitimate offsite outlets, like Maple Leaf, Undercover Tourist, AAA and all those offsite resort concierge counters.  Now, doesn't that get complicated?     Are those tickets only each linked to a single fingerscan?  Or are they grouped according to all the tickets in that huge group (resort, AAA office, etc.)?  Do the outside sellers report back to Disney on which tickets are sold in little groupings?  I'd really doubt that but with the ability to scan these things by computers, it could be.



I've always bought my tickets via Undercover Tourist or Mapleleaf.  The ticket is the same as the ones you buy at the ticket window.  The first time you use it, then you scan your finger.  I bring a Sharpie and we label each ticket so we know who's is who's.


----------



## icydog (Sep 4, 2008)

I tell anyone going to WDW to buy their tickets when they get there. The tickets are on their room key and if they lose the key they can stop anyone else from using it and they will reissue you another key. Saves any anxiety in my opinion. Well worth the extra $5 or $10 (for a five day park hopper ticket) you will save.


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 4, 2008)

Lisa P said:


> No, you are not supposed to share a ticket between two people in the same day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My family has been to Disneyworld about 15 times in the last 20 years or so.  I've purchased tickets from Disney, AAA and Undercover Tourist and I stand by my opinion that, in our case, the tickets all were interchangeable.  I was simply stating my personal experience of never being denied entry.  When traveling with a group as large as ours (up to 10 people) I had no intention of trying to keep track of whose ticket belonged to whom (unless, of course, Disney required it, which they did not).  I'm not looking to make work for myself, and certainly not on vacation.  Evidently, others have tried this, but I would never try to use half a day per person.  In fact, maybe I'm just too naive, but I had no idea that this was even an issue.


----------



## ralphd (Sep 8, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> Can my daughter (19) and I share a ticket during the day - I use it in the am with the little ones - and then I take them back to the resort and she goes back with them in the pm?



Read your ticket, I think it says nontransferable, if you are caught they will deny admission and confiscate the ticket.


----------



## rsackett (Sep 8, 2008)

icydog said:


> I tell anyone going to WDW to buy their tickets when they get there. The tickets are on their room key and if they lose the key they can stop anyone else from using it and they will reissue you another key. Saves any anxiety in my opinion. Well worth the extra $5 or $10 (for a five day park hopper ticket) you will save.




You can buy on line and have your UNUSED tickest added to your room keys.  Then the benifits of having the tickest on your room key are just about the same.

Ray


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 9, 2008)

*Park Hopper*

Any advice on getting Park Hopper?  It seems that you could easily spend a day at any of the 4 parks we are interested in - but might be interested in having dinner in a different park then the one we started in.  We will be a party of 6, two grand kids 5 and 8, going over easter.  I can't decide if the potential flexibility is worth the extra money.  For getting park hopper - "the best laid plans of mice and men".  Against getting park hopper - unlikely to go to more then one park in a day.


----------



## rsackett (Sep 9, 2008)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Any advice on getting Park Hopper?  ....I can't decide if the potential flexibility is worth the extra money.  ...QUOTE]
> 
> 
> In the past I always got Park-Hopper.  Over time I relized that I hardly ever used the feature.  If you are not going to the parks every day it will cost less to get an extra day added and go the park an extra day of your trip ( you can not use two of your tickets on the same day).
> ...


----------



## dmarcin (Oct 2, 2008)

We usually buy 10 day tickets in advance with the never expire option and we have never had a problem with the finger scan. Lord knows I dont keep up with who's ticket goes with who? Going there next week to use 3 ticket days we purchased 4 years ago. We might have a problem this time but last year was not a problem. Even from day to day we mixed tickets with out a problem.


----------



## tug15 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Disney Dining Plans...MAKE ADVANCE RESERVATIONS, ADR'S*

Many folks who purchase any of the Disney Dining Plans don't know how busy the more popular restaurants on the plan are! They get there and realize that many have made ADR's 180 days in advance!

If you are a planner and want one of Disney Signature Restaurants like California Grille atop the Contemporary, make an advance reservation.
You were able to make an advance reservation 180 days in advance...maybe its now changed, but take advantage of advance planning! 

There's nothing like being 14 stories atop the Contemporary and viewing Magic Kingdoms' Wishes Fireworks! Awesome!


----------



## elaine (Oct 6, 2008)

*I would not get PH until you need it*

IF you have multiple days to visit,, I don't think you need it.  If you have only a few days, then maybe so, but, if you have an unused ticket, you can add anything you want to it for 14 days after 1st use (water parks, more days, PH, no expire)---so wait on PH and see if you need it.  If so, just go to guest services near the exit on your way out of the 1st park and have then add it prior to going over to the 2nd park that day.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 6, 2008)

elaine said:


> IF you have multiple days to visit,, I don't think you need it.  If you have only a few days, then maybe so, but, if you have an unused ticket, you can add anything you want to it for 14 days after 1st use (water parks, more days, PH, no expire)---so wait on PH and see if you need it.  If so, just go to guest services near the exit on your way out of the 1st park and have then add it prior to going over to the 2nd park that day.


Personally, we have always made good use of the Park Hopper option.  We would usually arrive at one of the parks when it first opened and stay until through the afternoon.  Then we would usually head over to Epcot for the evening and eat dinner, or go to a different park for a parade, fireworks, special show, etc.  Sometimes we would head back to the room for a break in the afternoon, as we didn't want to kill ourselves trying to spend every waking hour in the park.

Everyone is different, so just go with what works for you.  Per Elaine's excellent advice, it would be a good idea to wait to put the Park Hopper option on your tickets until after you are there and decide how you want to spend your days.

Kurt


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 6, 2008)

I will be attending a 2 day seminar in November at Disney but I will not be staying in WDW.  Is there some kind of reduced ticket price to go in after 5 pm?  And if so, is it worthwhile that time of year?  How about some of the other parks in the area?

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## bnoble (Oct 6, 2008)

There are conference Disney tickets that are evening-only, but have to be arranged by the conference, they are not generally available to the public.


----------



## dmarcin (Oct 23, 2008)

Just returned from WDW after attending the park 4 days. On tickets, I never used the finger print slot and had no problem getting in on any of the 4 days. also we had 2 ten day tickets that we bought a couple of years ago and I made it a point to swap tickets between us to see if it would work and had no problems. A couple of times in the bag checking lines I saw collapsible coolers brought in with sandwiches, drinks, and other food items. I also noticed people using the locker rental at the park entrances to store these coolers. Super idea for families that would rather not pay the Disney food price. 
Another thing we noticed this year was the absence of cast members cleaning the park. In the past there were sweepers everywhere. Is Disney cutting people also?


----------



## RahRah (Oct 23, 2008)

tug15 said:


> Many folks who purchase any of the Disney Dining Plans don't know how busy the more popular restaurants on the plan are! They get there and realize that many have made ADR's 180 days in advance!
> 
> If you are a planner and want one of Disney Signature Restaurants like California Grille atop the Contemporary, make an advance reservation.
> You were able to make an advance reservation 180 days in advance...maybe its now changed, but take advantage of advance planning!
> ...



Loved, loved, loved the fireworks from Contemporary's roof last month!

Tip:  You don't have to have the late reservation to enjoy the fireworks - if you eat dinner at any time, you're invited back for the fireworks later that evening and just head up on the elevator about 10 minutes before they start and are escorted to the rooftop area!


----------



## DarkLord (Oct 26, 2008)

Lisa P said:


> No, you are not supposed to share a ticket between two people in the same day.



Can you share a ticket with different people on different day?  Can I buy a ten day pass, use it for five days and let other people use it for the other five days?


Thanks.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 26, 2008)

DarkLord said:


> Can you share a ticket with different people on different day?  Can I buy a ten day pass, use it for five days and let other people use it for the other five days?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Nope. Your index finger is scanned the first use and must match each use after that. There have been reports that people have used each others tickets but you would be taking a chance hoping you would be able to do that.


----------



## DarkLord (Oct 26, 2008)

gmarine said:


> Nope. Your index finger is scanned the first use and must match each use after that. There have been reports that people have used each others tickets but you would be taking a chance hoping you would be able to do that.



Thanks for the info.  But I remember seeing someone selling used but with remaining days Disney tickets online?  Would that be illegitimate in a sense?


----------

